# Help!! Looking for a reputable breeder!



## 4ourmommy (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

I'm in desperate need of help trying to find a reputable breeder! My husband & I are scheduled to put a deposit on a maltese today from Sunny Morning Kennels in IL. However, I have come across multiple posts that are putting red flags up in my head. Does anyone know of a reputable breeder in the Chicago, IL area? I am willing to go to other nearby states if necessary.

Thanks - Erin


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (4ourmommy @ Jul 15 2008, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605712


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm in desperate need of help trying to find a reputable breeder! My husband & I are scheduled to put a deposit on a maltese today from Sunny Morning Kennels in IL. However, I have come across multiple posts that are putting red flags up in my head. Does anyone know of a reputable breeder in the Chicago, IL area? I am willing to go to other nearby states if necessary.
> 
> Thanks - Erin[/B]



Have you looked at the American Maltese Association breeder list? They have it arranged by state
http://americanmaltese.org/ama_breeder_list.htm 

If it were me, I'd hold off on the deposit until you've done more research. What kind of red flags are showing up? I don't know anything about them personally but I doubt I would buy from them.

A few questions - how old are their puppies when they offer them for sale? And can they show you pics/pedigrees of the parents?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

When I Googled the name it took me to the USDA list, which means this is a large-scale breeder, probably a mill. Note that the USDA inspection report for Sunny Morning indicates various "buildings" for the dogs, such as "isolation building" and "mommy building" (see 2nd link below). 

I'm glad you found SM. We can help you find a reputable breeder. 

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_welfare/efoia/b.shtml 

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_welfare/e..._10-20-2005.pdf


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I saw that too, Sher.

In 2004 they had 120 dogs, and 30 pups. It's a puppymill.

*pups

*</span></span>


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Jennifer from Olive Tree Maltese is in Michigan. I do not know if she has any babies at this time. Here is a link to her website. 

http://olivetreemaltese.com/index.html

Best wishes on your search. BTW welcome to SM.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (4ourmommy @ Jul 15 2008, 01:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605712


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm in desperate need of help trying to find a reputable breeder! My husband & I are scheduled to put a deposit on a maltese today from Sunny Morning Kennels in IL. However, I have come across multiple posts that are putting red flags up in my head. Does anyone know of a reputable breeder in the Chicago, IL area? I am willing to go to other nearby states if necessary.
> 
> Thanks - Erin[/B]


Hi Erin - first of all, TAKE A BREATH~don't feel desperate about this. Proper research and patience will bring you the perfect pup for your situation. You've gotten some good advice already. Check the AMA list, and search this site for the proper questions to ask a breeder. That alone can help you distinguish a reputable breeder from a puppymill or backyard breeder.

Good luck, and :welcome1:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have heard wonderful things about Sandy Bingham-Porter of Seabreeze Maltese:

http://www.ux1.eiu.edu/~sbinghamporter

I am so glad you didn't put a deposit down on a puppy from a USDA commercial kennel!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Definitely check out the American Maltese Association Breeders list. Also consider flying to get your puppy. That is how we got our latest maltese (we flew to Orlando, where there are several good maltese breeders).


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Are you looking for a boy or girl? How close are you to Indiana?


----------



## 4ourmommy (Jul 15, 2008)

QUOTE (Jadey @ Jul 15 2008, 02:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605775


> Are you looking for a boy or girl? How close are you to Indiana?[/B]


I was hoping more for a girl! I'm basically an hour west of Chicago so a weekend trip to Indiana would probably be doable.


----------

